# Flaming Newbies



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

NOT - as some may hope - a 'go' about the number of newbies who have joined recently, or the questions they have asked... 

Rather a flame about the reception that some of them are given :x


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The jury would like to see some examples..


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm... then on the other hand its across to the cheesy shite spewed from some about the TT being a life changing unit etc etc.

Comon courtesy is suffice.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> The jury would like to see some examples..


Second that.... which posts in particular?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

You're asking me to point the finger at one (or more) people in particular?

All I will say (to anyone, NOT those who asked in particular) is to look back at a few of your recents posts (last week or so) and decide if they would have appreciated the comments that were made if they had been made to you when you first joined this place.

Blimey - I'm sounding all gospel! 

Seriously tho - it's all well and good having the odd good natured spar with people who have been round the block a few times - but this place is (normally) a welcoming and great place to be.
let's not put the newbies off with a few (IMO) poorly chosen words eh? :?

Saint - yes indeed - some common courtesy


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Fair point :wink: . I found one.... but I did apologise


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

Im usually pretty nice to newbies, the only "flaming" i found was the one regarding the chap that cancelled the TT for a Celica, i wasnt being nasty, honest, just trying to get the point through that it doesnt mean AUDI on the whole are bad news because one dealer screwed up, and also not all dealers provide poor service.

Anyway he doesnt count as a newbie :lol: not like he will ever own a TT :roll:


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

This may be the best place for my first post then. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

leTTuce said:


> This may be the best place for my first post then. :wink:


and a good warm welcome to you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Well said DIRY, when I joined I was made to feel welcome and I was a complete stinkin novice on TTs, the welcome and subsequent advise and support I have had here, has kept me coming back...this should be extended to all whatever car they drive, if they want to chat here.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

leTTuce said:


> This may be the best place for my first post then. :wink:


F oFF


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

saint said:


> leTTuce said:
> 
> 
> > This may be the best place for my first post then. :wink:
> ...


Now, now..... [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > leTTuce said:
> ...


You don't understand, HiTTchy..................that's what passes for common courtesy in Stirling. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Nothing common about it..... that's pure highbrow man....


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vagman said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


It's finally become clear, it's because he's from Stirling!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > hiTTchy said:
> ...


Live near Stirling....work in Stirling.... did my formative years in Glasgow

So we must be in the same boat


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

leTTuce said:


> This may be the best place for my first post then. :wink:


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow i get the message so this forum is a bit of a closed shop then. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

leTTuce said:


> Wow i get the message so this forum is a bit of a closed shop then. :?


Yup - gays - hairdressers (dunno the diff between first and second) - midlife crisis guys - women - roadster users - and mac users - and those that refused to by a BMW.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

leTTuce said:


> Wow i get the message so this forum is a bit of a closed shop then. :?


Not at all... most are a friendly bunch [smiley=pimp2.gif]

They're just playing with ya [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> leTTuce said:
> 
> 
> > Wow i get the message so this forum is a bit of a closed shop then. :?
> ...


You missed out "short old men with pipe and slippers"


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > leTTuce said:
> ...


He must have known you were online


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > leTTuce said:
> ...


Sorry Brett - I forgot short arses too.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Don't forget fashion victims with dodgy dyed hair and baldies...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I don't have dyed hair.... oh feck.... erm.... whatever.... yeah baldies!! Slapheads the lot of them.

(BTW B you partaking in the consumption of a few pints next week with us?)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Fuck off newbies get back in your Vauxhall Nova's :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

leTTuce said:


> Wow i get the message so this forum is a bit of a closed shop then. :?


Erm, no, but you are posting in the FLAME room, so you might need to expect a little abuse here.

You should find it all sweetness and light if you post in the main forum with a question


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

clived said:


> leTTuce said:
> 
> 
> > Wow i get the message so this forum is a bit of a closed shop then. :?
> ...


#

Live by the sword...... get flamed by the forum


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > leTTuce said:
> ...


Oooooh get you - with your tousled dyed hair and talk of swords, I've come over all faint...

Oh yeah, I will be joining you next week for [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Love you too honey

:-*


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

So is it anything goes in the flame room then.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Virtually - as long as we don't take the piss out of you.... or target you directly.

But - hinting is fine...most folk are too dumb to realise


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

saint said:


> But - hinting is fine...most folk are too dumb to realise


but we're always watching [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > But - hinting is fine...most folk are too dumb to realise
> ...


There are none so blind as those that don't want to see....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

BreTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Or those that can't see who are blinded by their ignorance


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ignorance is bliss...... too dumb to notice


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

Forums are a strange place once you put yourself out there i guess you are a target Newbie or Oldie. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't be put off LeTTuce, it's only friendly banter.

welcome btw


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

maybe i am being a bit green. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

leTTuce said:


> maybe i am being a bit green. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------

